# startx: "no screens found"



## lotuskip (Jan 28, 2017)

Hello,

I suspect there is some stupid mistake of mine behind this, but I am at a loss. I installed xorg with pkg and configured it. `X -configure` as root printed (among other, normal stuff):

```
Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices.
  Configuration failed.
```
This spelled trouble, of course, but the generated config looked sane, so I put it in place, made some adjustments by hand and tried 'startx'. Doesn't work.

Here is my Xorg.0.log (beginning & end snipped):

```
[  3306.124] (==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log", Time: Sat Jan 28 15:47:30 2017
[  3306.124] (==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
[  3306.125] (==) ServerLayout "X.org Configured"
[  3306.125] (**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)
[  3306.125] (**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"
[  3306.126] (**) |   |-->Device "Card0"
[  3306.127] (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"
[  3306.127] (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"
[  3306.127] (**) Option "DontZap" "off"
[  3306.127] (**) Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
[  3306.127] (**) Not automatically adding devices
[  3306.127] (==) Automatically enabling devices
[  3306.127] (==) Not automatically adding GPU devices
[  3306.129] (**) FontPath set to
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/misc/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/TTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/OTF/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/Type1/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/100dpi/,
    /usr/local/share/fonts/75dpi/
[  3306.129] (**) ModulePath set to "/usr/local/lib/xorg/modules"
[  3306.129] (II) Loader magic: 0x8112f0
[  3306.129] (II) Module ABI versions:
[  3306.129]    X.Org ANSI C Emulation: 0.4
[  3306.129]    X.Org Video Driver: 19.0
[  3306.129]    X.Org XInput driver : 21.0
[  3306.129]    X.Org Server Extension : 9.0
[  3306.130] (--) PCI:*(0:0:2:0) 8086:0f31:17aa:3905 rev 14, Mem @ 0x90000000/4194304, 0x80000000/268435456, I/O @ 0x00002050/8, BIOS @ 0x????????/65536
[  3306.131] (II) "glx" will be loaded. This was enabled by default and also specified in the config file.
[  3306.131] (II) LoadModule: "glx"
[  3306.132] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libglx.so
[  3306.233] (II) Module glx: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  3306.233]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.0.0
[  3306.233]    ABI class: X.Org Server Extension, version 9.0
[  3306.233] (==) AIGLX enabled
[  3306.234] (II) LoadModule: "intel"
[  3306.234] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/intel_drv.so
[  3306.235] (II) Module intel: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  3306.235]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 2.21.15
[  3306.235]    Module class: X.Org Video Driver
[  3306.235]    ABI class: X.Org Video Driver, version 19.0
[  3306.235] (II) LoadModule: "mouse"
[  3306.251] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/mouse_drv.so
[  3306.276] (II) Module mouse: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  3306.276]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.9.1
[  3306.276]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  3306.276]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0
[  3306.276] (II) LoadModule: "kbd"
[  3306.277] (II) Loading /usr/local/lib/xorg/modules/input/kbd_drv.so
[  3306.284] (II) Module kbd: vendor="X.Org Foundation"
[  3306.284]    compiled for 1.17.4, module version = 1.8.1
[  3306.284]    Module class: X.Org XInput Driver
[  3306.284]    ABI class: X.Org XInput driver, version 21.0
[  3306.284] (II) intel: Driver for Intel(R) Integrated Graphics Chipsets:
    i810, i810-dc100, i810e, i815, i830M, 845G, 854, 852GM/855GM, 865G,
    915G, E7221 (i915), 915GM, 945G, 945GM, 945GME, Pineview GM,
    Pineview G, 965G, G35, 965Q, 946GZ, 965GM, 965GME/GLE, G33, Q35, Q33,
    GM45, 4 Series, G45/G43, Q45/Q43, G41, B43, HD Graphics,
    HD Graphics 2000, HD Graphics 3000, HD Graphics 2500,
    HD Graphics 4000, HD Graphics P4000, HD Graphics 4600,
    HD Graphics 5000, HD Graphics P4600/P4700, Iris(TM) Graphics 5100,
    HD Graphics 4400, HD Graphics 4200, Iris(TM) Pro Graphics 5200
[  3306.286] (--) Using syscons driver with X support (version 16777218.0)
[  3306.287] (--) using VT number 9

[  3306.303] (EE) No devices detected.
[  3306.303] (EE)
Fatal server error:
[  3306.303] (EE) no screens found(EE)
```

And here is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf (fonts snipped):

```
Section "ServerFlags"
    Option "DontZap" "off"
    Option "AllowEmptyInput" "off"
    Option "AutoAddDevices" "off"
EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"
    Identifier     "X.org Configured"
    Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0
    InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"
    InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"
EndSection

Section "Module"
    Load  "glx"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Keyboard0"
    Driver      "kbd"
    Option "XkbOptions" "terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp"
    Option "XkbLayout" "fi"
EndSection

Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier  "Mouse0"
    Driver      "mouse"
    Option      "Protocol" "auto"
    Option      "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"
EndSection

Section "Monitor"
    Identifier   "Monitor0"
    VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"
    ModelName    "Monitor Model"
EndSection

Section "Device"
    Identifier  "Card0"
    Driver      "intel"
    BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
EndSection

Section "Screen"
    Identifier "Screen0"
    Device     "Card0"
    Monitor    "Monitor0"
EndSection
```

The video card is some integrated Intel HD (as properly detected, it seems). The laptop is a Lenovo G50-30. I previously had Gentoo Linux installed on it, and X worked fine with the automatic config. Sadly I don't have that config to reference, since I wiped the hard drive and didn't think Xorg config would be a thing to back up.

Please also note that I don't want dbus/HAL (hence some of the manual config changes; read in a tutorial here on these forums that they should be added).

Any help would be appreciated. I did some "research" online but couldn't find anything helpful. I'm quite new to FreeBSD, so I suspect and hope the problem is just something I missed in the docs.


----------



## aragats (Jan 28, 2017)

Do you have this line in your /boot/loader.conf?
	
	



```
i915kms_load="YES"
```
Also there is no need to configure Xorg unless you want to add a specific thing. So first try running Xorg with all xorg.conf* files removed.


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 29, 2017)

Usually the "multiple devices" problem is due to multiple X drivers loaded when multiple video cards or devices are detected.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 30, 2017)

Remove the AllowEmptyInput line. Actually, remove the whole xorg.conf.


----------

